# These deer come through my backyard a 6:30 PM,just like clock work.



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 21, 2018)

These poor deer visit my backyard every evening and I feel so sorry for them. We are having a major snowstorm and it is so hard for them to find food. I can't hate them for eating my garden in summer. They managed to live through hunting season and now must endure the harsh weather we are having in New Jersey.


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 21, 2018)

They're pretty.  Wonder what makes them come at 6:30....interesting.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 21, 2018)

Nice photos Ruth, I also feel sorry for the deer in my area in wintertime, they were lucky this winter as it wasn't too frigid and very little snow.  Only better thing by my house, there's no hunting allowed, it's more of a wildlife preserve area. I hope you and your family are doing okay in that severe weather.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 21, 2018)

Applecruncher,I think they are traveling through the neighborhood trying to find something to eat before bedding down in the thick woods and brush across the street from us because that's where they are headed after leaving my backyard............................. Seabreeze,thanks for your concern. We are doing ok. This time we didn't have the high winds like the last storm that knocked out the power and took down trees.


----------



## Mizzkitt (Mar 22, 2018)

We have a few deer and rabbits and somehow as harsh as the weather is they seem to survive. I have noticed the rabbits eating tender twigs or leaves. Could your deer be doing the same Ruth?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 22, 2018)

ooooooh just Glorious!!! We get little Muntjac's occasionally, but nothing as beautiful as this... how gorgeous, although it must be a little irritating to have them eating up all of your garden in summer . Thanks for sharing Ruth


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 22, 2018)

I love to see them!

Maybe a sign would help?


----------



## jujube (Mar 22, 2018)

What beauties!  They don't look emaciated, so they must be finding _something_ to eat.  Spring is coming and they'll have all those tender young green thingies to much on.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 22, 2018)

Our local deer population is rising, again, after a period where "Blue Tongue" disease wiped a lot of them out, 5 or 6 years ago.  We have several staying close to the house and nibbling on the green grass that is already starting to show, and we often see them getting a drink out of our bird baths.  A couple of nights ago, as we turned into the driveway, the headlights picked up 7 of them nibbling grass in the meadow below the house.


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 22, 2018)

Don M. said:


> Our local deer population is rising, again, after a period where "Blue Tongue" disease wiped a lot of them out, 5 or 6 years ago.  We have several staying close to the house and nibbling on the green grass that is already starting to show, and we often see them getting a drink out of our bird baths.  A couple of nights ago, as we turned into the driveway, *the headlights picked up 7 of them* nibbling grass in the meadow below the house.



Actual deer in the headlights, huh? 

I was wondering, will deer attack people?


----------



## CindyLouWho (Mar 22, 2018)

They are just so beautiful Ruth, I hope they will be all right. What a view out your backyard!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 22, 2018)

Applecruncher, I'm no expert but I think a deer like any other animal could become aggressive if you got between mamma and her fawn. I also read they get a bit feisty during mating season and some of those bucks have pretty big antlers. My neighbor actually hand feeds them apples,they are so tame. As much as I would enjoy doing that I think it is very wrong to do so. They become so tame and have no fear of humans after awhile. Easy picking for hunters and these days who knows what some people would do to them. I mentioned this to my neighbor but she continues to do it. I prefer to watch them from my window or at a distance if I'm out in my yard.


----------



## Mizzkitt (Mar 22, 2018)

Ruth, is there not a wildlife foundation in your area that could talk to your neighbor and explain how wrong it is to feed the deer. Of course that would put you on the spot, but maybe they would have some literature you could give her.

I get a little miffed with people at our campground that feed the birds, rabbits and squirrels all summer only to leave in the fall. Those creatures get used to the handouts.

I only feed the hummingbirds as they leave before we leave for the season. Also feed the chipmunks as they hibernate but I do leave a huge, and I do mean huge pile of unsalted peanuts and sunflower seeds for the chippies in case they want to cart off more freebies for winter.


----------

